

How do you estimate your work? (Quick survey) - foca
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDBPNV9pZGdXWkZVZ19Tc0NLVGVMS0E6MQ

======
bdfh42
Like anybody else - stab in the dark, double it and then add 10%.

Is there another system?

